# Things that annoyed me today....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A bank calling me 10 times in a row while I was in a meeting to inquire whether i wanted a credit card. I ignored the first call, why the hell do you need to call me a further 9 times, one after the other.

Don't go near Mashreq.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> A bank calling me 10 times in a row while I was in a meeting to inquire whether i wanted a credit card. I ignored the first call, why the hell do you need to call me a further 9 times, one after the other.
> 
> Don't go near Mashreq.


At least they call, other banks just come to the office and sit at the reception for hours waiting for their victims. Standard Chartered caught me at the entrance to the building trying to get my phone number. Fed up to explain to the banks that I don't use credit cards! But take it easy Andy, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They send text messages to my phone. Its quite annoying as its always while I am sleeping.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I get tons of calls from banks asking me to send out their latest credit card / loan offers to all of our staff (I'm in HR). I now ask whether they think it is appropriate for a company to encourage their staff to take on debts in the current economic climate. That usually gets rid of them pretty quickly.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

The telemarketers that pretend to be recommended by a friend .... as if!

Hey never thought of that before .... if there's someone that particularly gets up your nose, give their name and number as a mate .....


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't be angry with them. They just do their work...


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

they are so desperate....must be gettin hell from the management...I mean I can imagine if my food depended on it....i'll flippin call 100 times if i had to.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Mohammeddin said:


> Don't be angry with them. They just do their work...


Don't mind the call as much as the fake friendship from the telemarketer who comes across as though being a long lost friend .... then lies about me being recommended for "what ever" by one of my mates or friends ....


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

If you want to mess around with them just do what I usually do... when they call tell them to wait on the line for a second... then get back to them and say "um yeah sorry for the wait, i'll have a super supreme small crust please."

Yea it works.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

****** !!! beat me too it Ossy ... now you've let the cat out of the bag ... 

My version is to just ask them to wait on ..... then not come back for say 10 minutes.... 

2 can play at this game !! I only do this to the good old mate type tellemarketers .... not the average straight up front with you types ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jynxgirl said:


> they send text messages to my phone. Its quite annoying as its always while i am sleeping.


turn it off then!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> turn it off then!!!!!


She much prefers being turned on.....


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't know what kind of relationship you have with your phone.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

it does have a vibrate function though katie.... X!


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Hate people who can't tell the reprimand personally!..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Something else that's annoyed me somewhat, is that my stalker's sort of gone now, but a few other's i know have them big time.

I feel so left out!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Something else that's annoyed me somewhat, is that my stalker's sort of gone now, but a few other's i know have them big time.
> 
> I feel so left out!


Don't be. It's awful.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> She much prefers being turned on.....


Will take your word for it........................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Something else that's annoyed me somewhat, is that my stalker's sort of gone now, but a few other's i know have them big time.
> 
> I feel so left out!


Thought you were annoyed by the incessant phone calls? You secretly enjoyed them, didn't you?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Spending 4 hours at the bloody airport customs to get my suitcase!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Spending 4 hours at the bloody airport customs to get my suitcase!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why'd you give it to them in the first place?!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Why'd you give it to them in the first place?!


Cos was too heavy for me to carry :tongue1::tongue1: I had to bring over so many home gifts for people on here!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Cos was too heavy for me to carry :tongue1::tongue1: I had to bring over so many home gifts for people on here!!!


Bet you saw this one coming...where's my gift??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It's here just waiting for you to come and get it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> It's here just waiting for you to come and get it


I'm on my way...you still at the same place or have you moved?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm on my way...you still at the same place or have you moved?


You know I have moved!! Had to after what you did the last time


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> You know I have moved!! Had to after what you did the last time


And you still came back begging for more!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> And you still came back begging for more!!


Fair point!


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

What's the hell! My skype isn't working!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Mohammeddin said:


> What's the hell! My skype isn't working!


Thought Skype is banned? I couldn't get onto the Skype site yesterday to download


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

SBP said:


> Thought Skype is banned? I couldn't get onto the Skype site yesterday to download


It works if you download it from outside the UAE and only for pc to pc calls


----------

